# Inexpensive Plexiglass alternative?



## JustJimAZ

For illusions like Pepper's Ghost and the bottomless pit, I need something like plexiglass. Plexiglass is pretty expensive though.

I see that Wal-mart has relatively cheap poster frames that have thin plexiglass or plastic that I could use. It occurs to me that if the whole frame costs $10 retail, then it may be possible to buy the "glass" itself in bigger sizes relatively cheaply. I may put up a pepper's Ghost with a 32" TV, which I think needs a big reflective area. I also want to build light boxes to illuminate X-Rays for my mad Scientist scene. If there is a supplier of cheap clear plexiglass, maybe they would have cheap frosted glass too?

Anyone have experience that could help me out?


----------



## ScreamReaper

I second that! Would love to find something a little cheaper, or at least a supplier or source that is a little cheaper.


----------



## HalloweenRick

While the thin Lexan plexiglass is cheaper, you usually can't find it in large sizes. I would highly recommend checking out a Habitat for Humanity ReStore or something like it in your area. A ReStore carries used or overstocked building materials and fixtures. Look for storm windows and store fixtures, as some countertops are covered by a sheet of plexiglass.


----------



## Aquayne

I did on one year using glass from a sliding glass door. It was double pane so I took a box cutter and separated the sheets of glass. Worked perfectly. Another great method is to make a frame the size you want then use shrink plastic sheeting from the home insulation isle at walmart. I highly suggest the second method because I was left with a 7'x24" piece of glass in my yard forever after.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I do have a used building materials store near me. If only I can get there before they close. They are strictly 9-5 M-F.  Habitat for Humanity is around here somewhere.

The shrink wrap thing is interesting. Have you used that? It seems I could disguise the frame in branches for a graveyard Pepper's Ghost.


----------



## Aquayne

I have not used the shrink wrap yet. I'm sorry that I don't remember the reference of who did. They said it worked very well. It's cheap enough to give it a try. For your X-ray viewer, why not use regular clear plastic drop cloth. It is milky enough to work.


----------



## JustJimAZ

*Brilliant!*

The drop cloth for the X-ray viewer is brilliant! It clears up a number of problems, including cost and dimensions.

I will try the shrink wrap thing too, but the idea for using plastic rop cloth is worth the "price of admission" so to speak.

I am happy.


----------



## Aquayne

Glad i could help.


----------



## BTH

I use shrink wrap every year for my peppers ghost and can only say great things about it. My reflector is 7' tall and 10' long(patio door size shrink wrap). The ONLY drawback with this stuff is you wouldn't want to use it in a breezy situation. The plastic will move and ruin the effect. But if you use it in a calm atmosphere, it WILL disappear. I buy mine on Amazon.com and always get three at $8 apiece and then get the free shipping on orders over $25. Last year my plastic had a hole in it the size of a quarter. I knew where it was but no one else saw it. Amazing! Anyway, I recommend it. It's cheap, light, and easy to handle and hide.
-BTH


----------



## JustJimAZ

Thanks for that feedback BTH. It sounds like a great way to get large-scale effects.

Just happened into Wal-Mart today and found 22"x34" poster frames with plexiglass on clearance for $3.50 each. The frames themselves are in garish colors - I got magenta, green, and red- but the glass is good.

I thought that for this price, it was worth picking them up for future enclosures, Pepper's ghosts, bottomless/infinite props, whatever.

Thought this group would want to know.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Zombie Sid

HalloweenRick said:


> I would highly recommend checking out a Habitat for Humanity ReStore or something like it in your area. A ReStore carries used or overstocked building materials and fixtures. Look for storm windows and store fixtures, as some countertops are covered by a sheet of plexiglass.


The ReStore by me never has it, I've tried numerous times. they said they do get it on very rare occasions, but usually gone quickly. One year I did buy a shower door there cheap, removed the frame and tried to use it. But during setup it shattered into a million pieces, the wife was NOT impressed.

So word of warning... Tempered glass will explode if any shock is applied to it... 
This includes Storm doors, shower doors, etc.

Also do NOT try to cut or drill them either ...


----------



## fontgeek

Kind of on the same note, you might talk to companies that do remodeling of bathrooms, or sliding glass exterior doors. While the shower doors may be fragile, the exterior doors are much more durable. 

For the XRay viewer, you might look at drop ceiling lighting panels, they're fairly inexpensive and easy to get, and you may be able to find them at the habitat for humanity stores.

By the way, Lexan is not Plexiglass, they are two very different animals. Plexiglass tends to be cheaper, but it's more brittle. Lexan tends to be more durable, but it will yellow with prolonged exposure to the sun.


----------

